# Ich brauche umbedingt eure Hilfe



## Homie25 (26. Januar 2002)

Also folgendes und zwar habe ich ein Problem ich baue einen für meine Mutter zusammen 

AMD 700 Duron
Gigabyte Motherboard (GA-7IXEH)
ATX MIdi-Tower Gehäuse (230 Watt?)
265 Sdram
S3 Videokarte (echt alt)
IBM Festplate 40GB

Also wenn ich dem Pc einschalte dann kommt einfach kein Bild die einzelnen Komponenten funktionieren aber es kommt kein Bild ich habe auch schon probiert die Videokate zu tauschen ist aber immer das selbe. Ich vermute, dass das Netzteil vieleicht zu schwach ist aber naja ich weiß es auch nicht.

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2002)

War vielleicht zuletzt eine AGP Grafikarte auf dem Board?

Dann könnte noch die AGP Karte im Bios aktiviert sein!

Gibt der Rechner Pietöne ab? Wenn, dann welche?

HD ( Festplatte falschherum anhgeklemmt? Weil dann ist ( fast immer ) der Grafikausgang blockiert, das heißt die garfische Ausgabe...
   Test: HD abklemmen und probieren....


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. Januar 2002)

nee, das netzteil ist es nicht.
Würde auch auf falsche bios settings setzen.


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Das Motherboard ist total neu außerdem war ich noch gar nicht im Bios


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Januar 2002)

deshalb ja, weil standart meist agp ist und kein pci


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Ich habe meine Grafikkarte eingebaut die ist AGP aber es hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Januar 2002)

Mal HD getestet, meine abgeklemmt und PC ohne gestartet?


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Ja ich habe es gerade ausprobiert die HD abzuschließen es läuft der Lüfter des Prozessors und es piepst auch nicht aber ich weiß nicht was es sein könnte?


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Ich weiß nicht vieleicht sollte ich ja mal versuchen das Bios neu zu Laden.
Also geht das wenn ich die Batterie einfach rausstöpsele.
Ich kann den Jumper dafür nicht finden


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

ja versuch das mal,
Batterie raus und ca. 1 Stunde (mind.) warten!
.. aber mhmm ... na ja probiers mal.

Ansonsten vielleicht mal einfach einen anderen
PCI-Slot verwenden, da der vielleicht beschädigt
sein könnte.
Wenn du ihn einschaltest, arbeitet dann die 
Festplatte (bzw. lädt er das OS)??

Falls das alles nichts hilft, tippe ich auf das
Mainboard, da andere Komponenten (Deine AGP Karte)
auch nichts bringen.
10 € auf das Mainboard ;-)


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

ja ich weiß ja nicht wer weiß ob da was passiert ich habe das Gefühl das DerXo seiner Sache nicht so sicher was  aber wer weiß es ganz genau ich hoffe da passiert nichts schlimmes


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

ach "homie" ... glaubst wohl ich will Dich
ärgern oder wie?
Sei Dir sicher: Wenn Du die Batterie raus-
nimmst, passiert entweder gar nix und es
geht immer noch nicht, oder das Bios is
geflasht und irgendeine Einstellung die 
für den Fehler verantwortlich is, wird ab-
geschaltet.

Ne ne ne die Jugend von heute wird immer
misstrauischer!

Wahrscheinlich hat dich das "... aber, mhmmm"
gestört stimmt´s?
Damit ich wollt ich bloß zum Ausdruck bringen,
das wenig Hoffnung besteht, dass das Problem
mit einem Flash vom BIOS beseitigt ist.

ICH BLEIB DABEI UND SETZ AUF DAS MAINBOARD!


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

War doch nicht persönlich zu nehmen  aber warum funktionieren denn die anderen geräte wenn ich den PC anmache also Lüfter und die Festplatte arbeiten ich habe echt keine Ahnung ich versuche das mal mit der Batterie


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

Hab´s auch nich persönlich genommen *g*

Hast Du es denn schon mal ausprobiert, nen
anderen PCI zu benutzen, vielleicht hat 
einfach einer (bzw. genau der wo die Graka 
drin steckt) nen wackler oder so was!
Denn wenn die Platte und sonst auch alles
funktioniert, deiner Aussage zufolge und auch
eine andere Karte nichts bringt, dann kanns
nur daran liegn!
Oder was mir eben auch grad kommt!
Hast Du schon mal probiert einen anderen Monitor 
anzuschließen???
Vielleicht is ein Pin vom Monitorkabel abgebrochen!


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Also jetzt zähle ich mal auf was ich probiert habe 

-AGP Karte (funzt nicht)
-Pci Karte (funzt nicht)
-anderen Monitor angeschlossen (funzt auch nicht)

Ok ich versuche einfach ob die PCI Karte nicht funzt und wenn sie funzt versuche ich sie mal in einen anderen Slot zu schieben .
Hast dich gerade angemelder DerExo?


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

ja gestern, 
aber ich war schon mal angemeldet, bloß ging
mein Account nimma, so dass ich mich gestern
neu angemeldet hab!
Wieso fragst du?


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Dein Activitäts-Balken ist doch beträchtlich hoch im vergleich zu meinem


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

ja schreib heut auch wie ein "blöder"...
hab nix zu tun *g* ...


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Ja mit der Batterie habe ich es ausprobiert und den PcI Slots geht eh nicht ich glaube ja immer noch das es das Netzteil ist


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

wenn es das Netzteil wäre, dann würde
ein Signalton das bestätigen -
vorausgesetzt Du hast den PC-Speaker
angesteckt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Januar 2002)

Wäre es die Grafik, würde das aber auch ein Piepton signalisieren:

8 Pieptöne                   : Grafikkarte fehlerhaft 
oder 1 langer, zwei kurze

http://www.hardwaregrundlagen.de/bios_fehlermeldungen.htm

(Habe die Liste hier gerade liegen wegem Prob mit Kundemrechner)

Vom Netzteil würde ich eher nicht ausgehen, auch wenn es relativ "schwach" ist, sollte es das schaffen....

Also ich würde sagen defektes Board.....


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Als so komische kommentare wie "piepst dein PC" kamen wusste ich wofür dieses komische Kabel war , für den Lautsprechr. Nur Spaß ich habe ihn angeschlossen und jetzt vermute ich das ich das Problem gefunden habe ich vermute es ist die alte Grafikkarte denn ich habe gerade eben das 300 Watt bei mir ausgebaut und dort eingebaut und es ging trotzdem nicht jetzt muss ich ne alte Grafikkarte auftreiben.


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

ooooooooooooooppppppppppppppppppppppsssssssssssss ich glaube du hast recht Webcutdirektor denn es piepst wirklich nicht habe gerade deinen Beitrag nicht gesehen  

Ich schicke es einfach bei Snogard wieder ein!


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Januar 2002)

bekommt der pc denn strom?


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

oh ******e habe ich voll vergessen seit dem letzten mal irgendwie nicht mehr kann sein das mein Kollege das ding fallen hat lassen kann das sein das das Netzteil am ***** ist?


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Januar 2002)

ja, kann sein, daher ja die frage ob er strom bekommt. Läuft der lüfter oder so an? Oder passiert gar nix?


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

ja es ging alles bevor der Trotel es hat fallen lassen also Strom mässig der Lüfter ging und alle anderen Geräte nur es kamm halt kein Bild


----------



## Mecronomecon (6. Februar 2002)

Blöde Frage aber: Hast du schon mal getestet, ob der Bildschirm vieleicht nicht in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Homie25 (8. Februar 2002)

Danke für die Beteiligung ich habe das Board jetzt zum Geschäft gebracht und sie habe mir bestätigt, dass das MBoard kaputt ist also bekomme ich demnächst ein neues. Vielen Dank an alle die geschrieben haben


----------

